# "Reality" Gut Punch



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...when playing teams that are .500 or better we are only 7-7...are we overating ourselves??? I know, I know, Quis is injured and JHo and Damp...fact of the matter is we are only 500 against winning teams...

Random Thoughts?


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nah. I don't think its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

That will improve. Dallas always does pretty good in the bulk of their schedule.(for the most part)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Nah. I don't think its nothing to worry about.


I honestly don't see how you can say this, of course it's a worry. The way it's looking now, we'll face either Sacramento or Phoenix in the first round, who are both easily .500 teams, which we struggle against. 

What annoys me with these Mavericks, is our in-game inconsistensy, against all teams. Whether it be the Clippers, or the Rockets. We always have a great quarter/half and normally have one horrible half/quarter. (For example, our 19 point quarter against San Antonio, compared to our comeback last quarter). The bad teams let us come back, the good teams don't. We need that for the playoffs


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> I honestly don't see how you can say this, of course it's a worry. The way it's looking now, we'll face either Sacramento or Phoenix in the first round, who are both easily .500 teams, which we struggle against.
> ...


Well said Theo. I agree completely with your statements here.

It is a big concern. I would like to know the record of the other top teams against .500 or better teams. Are we one of the worst of the top teams at 7-7 or are the other teams close to that percentage against .500 teams?

I checked on Sacramento for example and they are 9-10 against .500 or better teams so far this year. I guess the only thing that bothers me there is that they have already played 19 games against good teams while we have played 14 and our records are the same (28-13).

Our schedule gets tougher in February. That will be a very difficult month for this team and we had better get healthy or it could be a long month for us.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kekai23</b>!
> Nah. I don't think its nothing to worry about.


that was insiteful 

way to add something legitamite to the thread as per all your other post...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

SA 16-4
Phoenix 16-7
Seattle 15-4
Sac 10-7
Minny 12-12
Mem 9-12
Houston 7-8

Miami 13-8
Detroit 9-8


were also 4-11 when losing at the half and 2-12 when losing entering the 4th...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

it took us over time to beat the 6ers the 1st time and without AI they were able to hand us an L...are we really Chip contenders, cuase I dont see the sixers as a team to bite your fingernails over...weve been playing horribly for over a week...are Howard and Daniels that important?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> it took us over time to beat the 6ers the 1st time and without AI they were able to hand us an L...are we really Chip contenders, cuase I dont see the sixers as a team to bite your fingernails over...weve been playing horribly for over a week...are Howard and Daniels that important?


Well, on the plus side we must be 21-7 against plus .500 teams (.750). Based on the crappy divisions, we will probably face a great team in the first round, and we do face them better

:shrugs:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> are Howard and Daniels that important?


The answer to this question is yes. Since Howard has been out, our rebounding has been subpar. We have been out rebounded in too many games the last couple of weeks which is about teh time Howard started having problems with the flu and now the back spasm. Daniels is also important in this regard too. Both are important in a way Najera was to this team. They are emotional leaders and good to great defenders at times. They bring a spark whenever they touch the floor. Howard was even starting to step it up on offense before his troubles started this month.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> The answer to this question is yes. Since Howard has been out, our rebounding has been subpar. We have been out rebounded in too many games the last couple of weeks which is about teh time Howard started having problems with the flu and now the back spasm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The obvious link to recent sluggishness is the absence of Howard and Daniels. Dampier has pretty much been holding his own on the boards, Nowitzki hasn't been below par, what we miss is the rebounding from the perimeter positions. We don't have the scrapping Howard would do for the ball, or the good on the ball defense of both of the Sophs. The little things count towards having a complete team.

As far as comparing Howard to Najera: Najera was a good hustle guy for us, but he didn't really have any skills. Howard is at least a top 10 defender in the league for a long time, as well as a talented Shooting Guard. He has all of the basic traits of the modern Shooting Guard offensively, plus he's the best perimeter defender on the team. 

I think the struggles we have should be attributed to Daniels' and Howard's losses, until they come back healthy and this play continues.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> The obvious link to recent sluggishness is the absence of Howard and Daniels. Dampier has pretty much been holding his own on the boards, Nowitzki hasn't been below par, what we miss is the rebounding from the perimeter positions. We don't have the scrapping Howard would do for the ball, or the good on the ball defense of both of the Sophs. The little things count towards having a complete team.
> 
> As far as comparing Howard to Najera: Najera was a good hustle guy for us, but he didn't really have any skills. Howard is at least a top 10 defender in the league for a long time, as well as a talented Shooting Guard. He has all of the basic traits of the modern Shooting Guard offensively, plus he's the best perimeter defender on the team.
> ...


quis was also the mavs backup pg. Without quis and howard alot of our "athleticism on the wing" is gone. Both these guys are long, wiry and athletic as hell and are major pickpockets and rebounders as well.

Not having these two guys is a problem because the rest of our bench consists of either big men or pgs with the exception of stack.

We've been forced to play terry and harris (or armstrong) at the same time just to give fin and stack some rest

dirk is playing 42 mins a game. Fin is playing 41. Fin looks really drained out there and dirk looks winded too. Our bench has been our strongpoint all year but injuries are starting to take a toll on us.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I wasn't comparing Howard's skills to Najeras though. There is no doubt that Howard is better in that in there games. But i'm talking about the spark. The emotion. Both brought that whenever they step on the court because of the things they did.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> I wasn't comparing Howard's skills to Najeras though. There is no doubt that Howard is better in that in there games. But i'm talking about the spark. The emotion. Both brought that whenever they step on the court because of the things they did.


yea man the mavs vets feed off of howard and quis energy. When they make a good defensive play or just hustle the team plays that much harder


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

When the entire regular starting lineup plays (Terry, Finley, Howard, Nowitzki, and Dampier), this team is 17-4. When they don't, the team is 11-10.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MFFL</b>!
> When the entire regular starting lineup plays (Terry, Finley, Howard, Nowitzki, and Dampier), this team is 17-4. When they don't, the team is 11-10.


but most of those W's are against sub 500 teams...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> but most of those W's are against sub 500 teams...


Is there anyway of finding this out?

I know we beat Miami with this team


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> but most of those W's are against sub 500 teams...


And the flipside of that statement is that most of our losses have come when we were short-handed. 


You can't really expect us to beat the elite teams when we are short one (or more) of our five starters. Nobody beats the elite teams on a regular basis when they are short a starter.


----------



## dknoll (Jan 30, 2005)

As long as the Mavs make the playoffs and are healthy, I wouldn't worry about how they played without many of their big pieces...


----------



## XYRYX (Jul 29, 2002)

Don't worry about the mavs right now. Every team normally has some injury problems during the season. better now than in in the playoffs. Quis will be back when it counts and J-Ho will be back very soon. If Damp will be ever back to 90 % of what he is able to do, then the mavs will be very hard to beat. 

btw, I think Stack will be a very big factor in this years playoffs... mark my words. this team will rise and fall with his effords.


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> ...when playing teams that are .500 or better we are only 7-7...are we overating ourselves??? I know, I know, Quis is injured and JHo and Damp...fact of the matter is we are only 500 against winning teams...
> 
> Random Thoughts?


We played Miami with all five starters healthy. 

We won.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: "Reality" Gut Punch*



> Originally posted by <b>MFFL</b>!
> 
> 
> We played Miami with all five starters healthy.
> ...


Miami is not a true contender...after Shaq and Wade that team blows...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

8-7 vs 500 teams though, gotta keep moving up...


----------



## MFFL (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: "Reality" Gut Punch*



> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Miami is not a true contender...after Shaq and Wade that team blows...


Whatever.

I remember Kobe and Shaq winning a bunch of championships with a similar supporting cast.

And the Heat are FIVE games ahead of all the other teams in the Eastern Conference (you know - that conference that won the championship last year).


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: "Reality" Gut Punch*



> Originally posted by <b>MFFL</b>!
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> ...



the Lakers supprting cast during thier runs was better then Miamis is now and Wade is good but he aint Kobe...

Being x amount of games ahead means squat...we won the mosy games in the league a couple of years ago and it meant butkis...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...the Mavs couldnt beat thier own dicks right now...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Nellie returns Tuesday vs. Chicago after Avery's splash as a fill-in, and here's his first task -- Dallas must improve on its dismal 1-5 record vs. Spurs, Suns, Sonics and Kings.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Chicago Bulls with the Tiger Uppercut!!!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Dallas must improve on its dismal 1-5 record vs. Spurs, Suns, Sonics and Kings.


Dallas over Sacramento, 107-98 (Healthy team, Devin Harris starting)
Phoenix over Dallas, 107-101 (Erick Dampier played 5 minutes, otherwise healthy. Jason Terry still isn't starting)
San Antonio over Dallas, 94-80 (no Finley, Dirk first game back from injury, Devin Harris still starting)
San Antonio over Dallas, 107-89 (Michael Finley injured, Devin Harris still starting)
Seattle over Dallas, 107-102 (Healthy team, Darrel Armstrong starting :uhoh: )
San Antonio over Dallas, 98-95 (Josh Howard, Marquis Daniels and Erick Dampier not playing, stupid goaltending call may of cost us the game, Alan Henderson starting due to injury, our lineup played 85% of the minutes)


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we "beat" the Kings...climbing higher in the West...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> we "beat" the Kings...climbing higher in the West...


We still need that killer instinct. We have to look at these games against easy opponents as chances to gauge our progress, practice with some lineups, etc. We should not be fighting for our lives against the Bulls.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

We keep coughing up big leads but then we are closing out the games...we need to keep the leads so we can start resting people...


----------

